# Fit of SuperSix



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

So I acquired a SuperSix this summer as a warranty replacement for a SystemSix and despite being the same marked size, my seatpost is at least 1cm further into the frame and the bike feels longer and higher (despite going from a -5 to a -6 stem, both were/are 110mm). The head tube measures out at 155mm so it should be a 56cm, but I was extremely comfortable on my 56cm System and now I feel like I need a 54cm SuperSix!

Anybody else have this experience?


----------



## Diopena1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Weren't the SystemSix's half aluminum/carbon?

I'd say that you should compare the frame specs between the two. I own a SuperSix, and noticed it to be a bit shorter on the top tube, but I like the fit. I also own it in a 56, so I see where it seems like the bike is smaller. But that has a lot to do with the geometry for that frameset.


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

Assuming it's an 11, every dimension is exactly the same as your 07/08 System Six
Check out the archives Bike Archive


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

Lil Dale said:


> Assuming it's an 11, every dimension is exactly the same as your 07/08 System Six
> Check out the archives Bike Archive


That's my point exactly. My rails to BB measurement is the exact same from bike to bike and the "measured size" (BB to top of seat post I think) should be the exact same between bikes, but there is at least an inch less of my seat post showing. Everyone who has seen the Super says "that looks bigger than your old bike".

I'm tempted to try and find someone to trade with to get a 54...


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

OK but the angles are the same too, 73.5 seat and 73 head so it can't be that.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

aengbretson said:


> So I acquired a SuperSix this summer as a warranty replacement for a SystemSix and despite being the same marked size, my seatpost is at least 1cm further into the frame and the bike feels longer and higher (despite going from a -5 to a -6 stem, both were/are 110mm). The head tube measures out at 155mm so it should be a 56cm, but I was extremely comfortable on my 56cm System and now I feel like I need a 54cm SuperSix!
> 
> Anybody else have this experience?


This does seem quite odd as my System and Super are the exact same fit. So I'm gonna throw some random questions out...(I'm sure you've probably thought of these anyway....) 

Do you have access to the old frame to check it's BB to ensure it wasn't really a 54? By "marked size" do you mean the serial number on the BB and not just the sticker? Are all the components the same....crankarms, saddle, handlebar? Some saddles can have a significant difference in rail to top height.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

trauma-md said:


> This does seem quite odd as my System and Super are the exact same fit. So I'm gonna throw some random questions out...(I'm sure you've probably thought of these anyway....)
> 
> Do you have access to the old frame to check it's BB to ensure it wasn't really a 54? By "marked size" do you mean the serial number on the BB and not just the sticker? Are all the components the same....crankarms, saddle, handlebar? Some saddles can have a significant difference in rail to top height.


I don't have the old frame, the dealer took it when I got the new one. The only difference in components is an FSA OS99 110mm -6 degree stem instead of the system's -5 degree 110mm. I do remember measuring the old bike and it had a 155mm head tube so it should have been a 56. I'm thinking this is just psychosomatic as far as the length/height goes but I'm still puzzled. I also think there is a bit of an optical illusion since the super's top tube is nearly flush with the top of the head tube while the system had the TT join the HT just a little bit below so there was less of a gap between the TT and DT.


----------



## jdp211 (Jan 7, 2011)

The geometry of cannondale's road race frames hasn't changed in quite a while. is it possible you were mistaken about what size frame you had?


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

This doesn't affect him since he has a 2011 or older one but Cannondale did change the geometry for 2012 albeit only a bit, trail went up which changed the front center and the stack, also note the geometry for the 2012 CAAD10 is not the same as the EVO anymore. 
So you now basically have 3 different geometries: the older System Six/Supersix/CAAD9/10, the 2012 EVO/Supersix and finally the 2012 CAAD10.


----------

